# Hedgehogs and Cats



## Flutter (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello There!  

Im learning all i can about hedgehogs before i ask my dad if i can get one.
And i have one main question.
I read on hedgehog central that its ok for a cat and hedgehog to live together after you introduce them but what about multiple cats?
I have 14 cats, and 6 of them live in my room right now. ( mom and kittens, kittens are about 12 weeks but its to cold for them to be outside)
So will a hedgehog be okay with them? Or not?

Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't introduce them to him the first time. You have to do the quarantine.

But after that, when your hedgehog is okay with you and not stressed anymore you can introduce them quietly. One cat at a time!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Personally, I'm not fond of introducing predators such as cats, to prey animals such as hedgehogs. 

In addition, cats can carry pasteurella bacteria in their saliva which can cause pneumonia in hedgehogs. 

A gentle hedgehog exposed to a cat can be seriously injured by a paw swipe, if the hedgehog doesn't ball up fast enough. They could end up blind if the claws hit near the eyes. In addition, a cat bite is full of bacteria and can cause severe infections with the best of care. 

There is zero reason to introduce a cat to a hedgehog, much less 14 cats. And kittens.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

wow.....that's a LOT of cats! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Where on earth did you see a cat and hedgie can live together? Hedgies should be kept in their own cage, with cats away, or monitored while in the same room.

Cats are predators and you want to be very careful they can't get to hedgie. I also would just keep them separate, introducing (especially to that amount) would be stressful and potentially dangerous. HM makes some good points in her post.


----------



## Flutter (Jan 20, 2009)

I read it here.
http://hedgehogcentral.com/otherpets.shtml
So its a bad idea?
I should wait until we can find homes for the kittens?
Or should i just put (if we get one) the hedgehog in a different room?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, so you just mean in the same household? I thought you meant... well... not that. I'm a bit out of it today.  

The cats should be fine in the same room if they are not going to pay attention to the hedgie. You don't want them sitting there traumatizing the poor thing! I would not have them come in contact regardless, unless it is one at a time. Just use common sense and remember that even with quills, cats can hurt a hedgie!


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

I love my cats and i think that they are the bees knees, but i will not let them interact with my hedgehogs. 

Personally i feel that if i introduce my cats and hedgehogs it is just for my own benefit. Because neither the cat or the hedgehog has anything to gain by interacting and the risk is just not worth it.

If i had ferrets, sure! i would introduce them at the drop of a hat  . Cats and ferrets get along well, both are predators that love to play rough.


----------

